# Schaefer Ambulance Service



## pl8guy (Feb 15, 2019)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 15, 2019)

What’s the backstory?
Schaefer is historical. Is Unity F+B going to bid?


----------



## DME107 (Feb 16, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> What’s the backstory?
> Schaefer is historical. Is Unity F+B going to bid?


Things went downhill for Schaefer after they lost the Foothill lacofd contract. It was definitely weird not seeing Schaefer working in Pomona. I guess it sounds like the company was ran into the ground by current management / ownership. Mr. Schaefer is rolling in his grave.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## DME107 (Feb 16, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Thank you.


Also as a follow-up I heard that the Imperial Valley has been hard for many ambulance companies in the past due to many migrant workers not having insurance or medi-cal which pays basically nothing for transports. 

It is incredibly sad to see one of the most historic ambulance companies in the so cal region go under. One of their claims to fame was Schaefer transported Marilyn Monroe as well has had single function medics in Pomona forever before county came in. 

At least Care ambulance did a stand up job offering the laco guys jobs like they did when Schaefer lost the Foothill contract.


----------



## DME107 (Feb 16, 2019)

It will be interesting to see what happens with Monrovia and the children's hospital contracts. I bet care will make a bid for Monrovia and who knows for chla.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 16, 2019)

It is nearly impossible for any ambulance company to make any kind of profit down in Imperial County with the way the contracts are set up down there. In the past 10 years I think there has been at least 5 ambulance companies who have tried with all of them either going under or pulling out of the contract. 

For that area AMR San Diego will be taking over while the bidding process is sorted through. I would caution any employees who get hired by that new company that they may not have the job for longer than a year or two. AMR has had the option to bid on that contract multiple times in the past 10 years but either never bid or never got the contract.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 16, 2019)

I hate seeing cornerstone companies go under. I understand the financials.

Although not a cornerstone company, I’m an old Medevac guy.


----------



## looker (Feb 20, 2019)

pl8guy said:


> Another one bites the dust.


Any company that do not have solid private contract will go out of business sooner then later. Unfortunately that was true with Bower and it's true with this company. Medicare is not what it used to be and as such private contract is the only thing that keep most companies in business. I expect other companies to go out of business in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 21, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It is nearly impossible for any ambulance company to make any kind of profit down in Imperial County with the way the contracts are set up down there. In the past 10 years I think there has been at least 5 ambulance companies who have tried with all of them either going under or pulling out of the contract.


sound like a great reason to set up a public utility model for EMS, run by the county, following the 3rd service model;  only a government entity can operate a system like this (like the fire departments and police operate) on a continuous loss, because that loss will be made up with the infusion of budgeted tax dollars to support the operations.


----------

